# Aircraft in Warfare-The Dawn of the Fourth Arm



## Rivet (Apr 19, 2011)

I've read a pile of texts regarding the history of this planet. None regarding the subject of the use of aircraft as weaponry I've perused have the preceance, the immediacy of Aircraft in Warfare-The Dawn of the Fourth Air Arm. This from a text published in 1916.

Authored by Frederick W. Lanchester, one of the pioneers of the age of mechanization, you would read of considerations that became reality and are still current. Reams of usable data and myriad images of early efforts. Most recommended.

Aircraft in Warfare-The Dawn of the Fourth Arm
F.W. Lanchester, M.Inst.C.E., M.Inst.A.E., with an introduction by Major-General Sir David Henderson, K.C.B.
London, Constable and Company Limited, Orange Street, Leichester Square 1916


----------



## vikingBerserker (Apr 20, 2011)

Very cool, thanks for posting this.


----------



## Rivet (Apr 20, 2011)

You're welcome, VB. No kiddin'- The further I get into Lanchesters head the better this text gets. He was a member of the Advisory Committee for Aeronautics, sort of a British percursor of NACA. What he dreamed up became practical development.

Regards


----------



## nuuumannn (Oct 19, 2011)

Lanchester's paper _Aerodymanics; Constituting the first volume of a complete work on aerial flight_, first published in December 1907 was highly influential to a number of early aviation pioneers.


----------

